# Challenger Track Tractor



## goodguy158 (Jan 14, 2007)

Has anyone owned a Challenger Tractor (the big ones with the tracks)? 
I own some hilly land that I wanted to replant trees on. The Manufacturer claims that they would operate well on sloping terrain. The newer ones have adjustable widths, and a wider stance would prevent slippage.Plus, the tracks would prevent erosion, as the foresters that cut the trees down left deep cuts from the forewarder wheels.
Just wondering if there is any experience with this brand or type?
Thanks


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum goodguy158! You mentioned hilly land and sloping terrain. I am not so sure replanting trees would be cost effective or even a good idea depending upon what type of trees you are planning on planting. What area of the country are you planting trees in? The reason I ask is that you mentioned that the trees were picked up by a forwarder. Were the bulk of the tree cut, cut with a feller buncher? 

We have a 700 acre clear cut tract that we have decided to let grow back in naturally. The loggers used a Tiger Cat and I believe it was a Prentice feller buncher to cut the timber off. The feller bunchers cut the tree off nearly at ground level and we have found that the stumps that were cut very low to the ground in this fashion are now regenerating tree sapplings. These sapplings have the huge advantage of being able to utilize the old tree's root system, making the sapplings very drought resistant. After about 2 to 3 years, the sapplings are approaching 4 to 8 feet high depending upon the area they are. 

Cost for replanting trees in my area runs about $175 per acre for pine and around $200 per acre for hardwoods. For that price, letting them regenerate naturally is by far the more cost effective way to go in my opinion unless you are working a really good cost share program with the state or timber company. You can spot plant some areas that are not coming back in the species you want or do some commercial thinning at a later date. It has been my experience that water does not soak in good or stay long on slope areas especially during the hot summer months and planted tree sapplings do not do very well and have a low survival rate. 

What species of trees are you intending to plant? 

How many acres are you planting? 

I doubt the Challenger tracted tractors will do what you want if the slopes you are planting on are like the terrain we are regenerating. This is a VERY dangerous operation with a machine that size on any large degree of slope. One of the loggers was killed in a skidder roll over during the logging operation when the ground beneath the skidder tire gave way on a steep slope. The operator either tried to jump out or was not wearing his seatbelt and the skidder rolled over him. The only machines that I have seen that do well on slopes are the feller bunchers and forwarders with the hydraulic self leveling cabs. 

Anyhow, I didn't answer you tractor question but I hope a threw out a few ideas to consider.


----------



## goodguy158 (Jan 14, 2007)

Chief, thanks for the reply. The land is in NorthWest Tennessee. It had pine and oak trees on it and was clearcut. I don't know the type of cutter machine that they used. It was before I purchased the land. I haven't seen any regeneration yet ( I'm usually looking for (hunting) deer. I've only owned it two years, and this last season, I was not able to get there, due to work and family. But I'm gradually shifting my main concern towards growing the trees back ( or getting them started ). So I hope to go there more this Spring. But your points are certainly well taken. I am very aware of the concerns dealing with slopes and shifting soils, nothing to fool around with. So thats why I was asking about anyones experience. The Challenger MT Tractors use tracks, even with an ultra-wide guage (120-160 inch), thats 13ft. 4in.. And even have an Extreme Service belt of various widths (up to 30in wide).
I was thinking of going to the Farm Show in Feb. to kick the tracks and get a feel for its abilities. I've driven a Cat tracksteer at the dealer, but not sure it has a large enough footprint for the stability that I need.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I am in Southwest Tennessee not far too from Lawrenceburg. Have you talked to your local forester yet?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

You might want to take a look HERE and see if you might want to participate. Since you are thinking of paying to plant your own trees, why not get help from Uncle Sam? Both sides benefit.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

HERE  are a few more links that may be or interest as well. Not sure if you have seen these or not.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

THIS should help you get in touch with your local forester. He can help you out with the latest info. 

I would also suggest joining your county forestry association if you have one. I am a member of the Wayne Count Forestry Association and the Alabama Forest Owner's Association AFOA. What county is your land in?


----------



## goodguy158 (Jan 14, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks. I tried to meet with the County Forester last year, but I got sick. So I had to cancel the appointment. I'll try again. At that time he said that all the govt. money was being used for "Katrina". Maybe by now its changed.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry about the wonder off of your original post topic. On that point the Challenger tracked tractors are a LOT of tractor to be planting trees with. Would you be using it to farm other parcels of land? It would make one hell of a tax write off and depreciation schedule!  Are you planning on using a ripper to cut a tree sappling planting opening in the ground or have you looked into using a tree planter? If you use the tree planter, you don't have to rip planting rows in the soil. These methods typically work best on not so steep and sloped land. 

HERE is a link to a post of the logging operation on the clear cut I told you about. Is the land you are plannign to replant similar to this in terrain? 

If it is like this or even remotely as steep and hilly as this is, I have serious doubts about how one of these Challenger or any other tracted tractor would perform.


----------

